# Governmental agency that regulates timeshares?



## itchyfeet (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a gov. agency that regulates timeshares in South Africa?  I'm more than frustrated trying to pay the Sudwala levy. If there is such an agency, I would like to file a complaint.  TIA


----------



## v_warhol (Feb 27, 2014)

Here is a contact that oversees timeshares in SA:
sandra@voasa.co.za


----------

